# pros and cons of dbol kick start?



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok. soon to be running this cycle:

WEEK 1-10 Test E - 500mg per week

WEEK 1-13 Adex .5mg EO3D

WEEK 3-13 HCG 1000ius per week

PCT

WEEK 13-17 Clomid 100/50/50/50 mgs per day per week

WEEK 13-17 Nolva 20/20/20/20 mgs per day per week

*Diet in check*

*
Workout in check*

*
*

*
*Two questions:

1) I can afford Dbol, how ever this is my first cycle, will the above cycle be fine or shall I kick start my course with Dbol? (Pros & cons?)

2) If yes, how much dbol for how many weeks?

Cheers lads


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I just finished my dbol kickstart on my first cycle at 30mg and didn't see much.

I'd run 40mg or 50mg for 4 weeks.

I did feel lethargic and drained on dbol and my appetite wasn't great but people who have used doses that work the strength and weight makes up for it.

I might try tbol next time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I always kick start my cycle with dbol as i respond well to it. There is no harm in doing it especailly as you are running adex from week 1.

I would say 30mg maximum 40mg to kickstart.

Pro's - You will notice gains and strength quicker than waiting for the test-e

Cons - you're running adex so i cant see there being any


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd go with 30-40 mg everyday for 6 weeks. 

Just make sure you have extra nolva on standby in case you have any gyno show up, if you increase dose or frequency of adex while still using the dbol you will hamper the effect of it.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Not worth it IMO


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> Not worth it IMO


Why not mate?


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

pros: great gains.

cons: might make you feel poorly (tired etc) if so though, and you can't handle it - lower the dose or stop. no biggie so imo no real cons


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

who invented the dbol kickstart? waste of dbol tbh.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm probably gonna kickstart every cycle with dbol from now on, got fantastic gains from it.

Cons are lethargy and backpumps but they ain't too bad unless your a tart.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Why not mate?


Test doesn't take near as long to start working as people think, too many bad sides from dbol for me and all I really notice is a bit of strength increase. You will look bigger but pretty much just water. Size will take time to start to see


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I'm probably gonna kickstart every cycle with dbol from now on, got fantastic gains from it.
> 
> Cons are lethargy and backpumps but they ain't too bad unless your a tart.


I musy be a tart then because i had them so bad the other day I had to sit out of rugbu training for 10mins because i couldnt run  lol


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

I like dbol dont get any sides from it just the positve effects used to get headaches but water intake sorted that out

I use at 40mg for 4 weeks


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies... still undecided, roughly the same amount of people for dbol kickstart as there are against dbol kick start... hmm :/


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

+1 for dbol kickstart!!

I respond great to it with no sides, just good size and great strength gains until the test picks up! :thumb:

If you get on with it, its great!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Pros: None

Cons: Complete waste of dbol and money


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm probably gonna kickstart every cycle with dbol from now on, got fantastic gains from it.
> 
> Cons are lethargy and backpumps but they ain't too bad unless your a tart.


LOL


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

I also use a dbol kicker - 30mg for 2 weeks then 40mg for 2 weeks (98 tabs if 10mg)

Pumps are a pain sometimes but summed up nicely by C.Hill


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I havent used dbol before is 30mg ok for a four week kickstart? Or are higher doses needed?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I havent used dbol before is 30mg ok for a four week kickstart? Or are higher doses needed?


Yup thats fine imo


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

jeffj said:


> I havent used dbol before is 30mg ok for a four week kickstart? Or are higher doses needed?


i have done a lot of reading on dianabol and 20mg a day *should* yield some good results. you could get good gains from 10mg, you never know...everyone is different and needs different doses.


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

People saying using Dbol as a kickstart is a complete waste.. So what would you use Dbol for?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah_buddy said:


> People saying using Dbol as a kickstart is a complete waste.. So what would you use Dbol for?


iv heard arnie crushed them up an sprinkled them on his corn flakes ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How about a test frontload?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Or test prop first 4 weeks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Or test prop first 4 weeks


or 12,and dbol for 10


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

jeffj said:


> iv heard arnie crushed them up an sprinkled them on his corn flakes ;-)


Breakfast of champions! (Said in an arnie voice)


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Hate the back and shin pumps from it, but I used 50mg ED... taurine sorts it out tune...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I had bad pumps from epi in my shins. I took taurine an upped my water intake and it soon went away.

Think ill start the dbol at 30mg ed


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

when i used to do the set in stone 10-12 week cycles i used to do run them for the duration of the course.


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

vetran said:


> when i used to do the set in stone 10-12 week cycles i used to do run them for the duration of the course.


BEAST! No bad side effects? How did your liver hold up?


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

diixxy said:


> I musy be a tart then because i had them so bad the other day I had to sit out of rugbu training for 10mins because i couldnt run  lol


During heavy squats they have nearly brought me to tears a couple of times...im therefore a tart!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

yeah_buddy said:


> BEAST! No bad side effects? *How did your liver hold up?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 30mg/day for 12 weeks,your liver is a tough organ pretty sure it can cope,but saying that i wouldent run oxys for that long as they are act linked to liver cancer


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> or 12,and dbol for 10





vetran said:


> when i used to do the set in stone 10-12 week cycles i used to do run them for the duration of the course.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

varn01 said:


> During heavy squats they have nearly brought me to tears a couple of times...im therefore a tart!


I smashed my legs the other day and I stupidly tried driving home straight away, i was screaming in pain because of the back pumps all the way home, no lie :L gunna use taurine next time I use them


----------

